# Wooden straight edges?



## Tile King (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anyone know a site or somewhere in Pa, NJ or Ny that they sell wooden straight edges? My last distributor that had them went to the aluminum like everyone else. I have plenty of those but I love the wooden ones. Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Have a cabinet shop make what you want...:thumbsup:


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Not wood but will last.

http://www.crlaurence.com/crlapps/s...2310&History=39324:112:1828:2274&ModelID=2310


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

back in the day I used to go to the lumber yard and have them make me some Pine straight edges. we used to cut circles in them to stop them from warping. they are great since you can cut them down to fit rooms or hallways. my old mechanic that taught me was using them like that since the 60's.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I never heard of cutting holes in them, but it could make sense. Cutting to size is good, especially if one is making **** sticks.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

Try AW Meyer in ridgefield NJ they have pretty much anything.


www.awmeyer.com


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

CO762 said:


> I never heard of cutting holes in them, but it could make sense.


here is a new one I had a few years ago.









and one on the left if you can see it with the 2" holes in it to stop warping.
dont know if it works or not, but that is the urban legend I have followed for 20 years.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I make my own out of poplar. Like Griz said, any cabinet shop can whip you up a bunch of them pretty fast and cheap.

I also like that I can cut it to whatever length I need.


----------

